# snow foam and WAX



## vw754 (Dec 30, 2010)

Ive been using snow foam once a week,every week to clean the car,i brought this from autobrite and found it ok although it doesnt seem to lift dirt off the car unless i use a washmit.

What i wanted to know is anyone tried the new maggi foam?
i want to try a different foam and want to know will any of them strip the wax protection ?
are all of the snow foams safe and how can i find out if its wax safe?
Dont fancy waxing the car only to find every time i wash it with foam its getting all stripped off.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Snow foam it a total wast of time mate. Just give it a good wash.


----------



## vw754 (Dec 30, 2010)

bero1306 said:


> Snow foam it a total wast of time mate. Just give it a good wash.


maybe..........but i find its good thing in the way that a quick foaming is quicker than going around the car with some shampoo and a mit,the foams dwelling on the car ready to clean,id use autoglym shampoo if i cud put in the lance and spray all over the car in seconds but it dont work....ive already got the lance so.....may aswell carry on.......im sure some one will be here to quote you wrong very soon LOL:wave:


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

Magifoam doesn't strip wax and cleans great


----------



## Chuck (Jul 7, 2011)

Good wash is better then just snowfoaming IMO. I tried it myself and i was vrey disapointed.

Good shampoo and two buckets is all you need for weekly wash.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I've only used Magifoam but last week I left it on for like 10min
and it cleaned all the dust from center parcs about 3 weeks before and obviously the 3 weeks of road grime.
Then a rinse and a quick wash with the 2BM all done.


I only use snow foam when there's loads of grime/water marks or some bird crap I wouldn't want to smush with my mitt.


----------



## kmmfc1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Magifoam is superb. The cleaning ability of it is second-to-none in the snow foam product market. Definitely part of my usual wash routine.


----------



## Tal (May 4, 2011)

Magifoam is very good but only as a first stage of a wash to remove loose grit ect.

There is no way I could live with the 90% clean effect you get from just using it.

My weekly wash on a Zymoled Scirocco is - 

Magi foam with hd foam lance and pressure washer

10 min wait (whilst give wheel tyres and arches a clean with apc and EZ brush)

Rinse off with pressure washer

Wash with two bucket grit guard buckets using micro fibre mitt and Zymol Auto wash

Rinse with pressure washer

Sheet water with open hose pipe

80mph run down private road to dry

Dry few remaining spots with micro fibre towel 

Dress tyres with Megs endurance

Clean windows with AG fast glass

Polish Exhaust if needed

Wax with Zymol Carbon every 3 months or so 

Magi foam is wax safe


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Foaming is a pre-wash process, designed to liberate some dirt and grime prior to handwashing; it's not supposed to replace washing. 

The more dirt you can remove before your start washing, the safer your wash will be. We always rinse, foam, rinse, handwash, rinse. 

We use Meguiar's Hyper Wash; it doesn't strip waxes or sealants.


----------



## YTVXR (Sep 23, 2009)

its only designed to lift the dirt not actually clean it.

I find it helps with maintianing the car inbetween wash's and also helps to prevent swirls a bit from just going at the car with a mitt.

Plus it looks cool and is fun lol


----------



## Bigbruno71 (Sep 28, 2010)

I used megs hyper-wash till someone pointed out that if it's safe for waxes why has it a caustic sticker??? fair point now use ag brushwash ph neutral!!!

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=56.109263,-3.916274


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Sounds like the OP is simply foaming, hosing then drying?

Please, dont do that!


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Hyper Wash has an irritant sticker but that's for neat product - when it's diluted 400:1 things change a bit!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Matt_Nic said:


> Sounds like the OP is simply foaming, hosing then drying?
> 
> Please, dont do that!


I do it - what's wrong with that?

(by hosing I mean thoroughly pressure washing)


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

It means your'e not really cleaning your car properly. 

You'll probably get about 85% of the dirt off the surface and then when you dry it, just rub the other 15% around on your paint damaging it.

Very lazy way to clean and a very bad way for your finish.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Magifoam is superb product,remove dirt very well and doesn t strip wax..


----------



## Tal (May 4, 2011)

Matt_Nic said:


> It means your'e not really cleaning your car properly.
> 
> You'll probably get about 85% of the dirt off the surface and then when you dry it, just rub the other 15% around on your paint damaging it.
> 
> Very lazy way to clean and a very bad way for your finish.


Exactly but some people are happy doing that if it makes there car look cleanish - lets face it most people on here are very OCD. (including me :thumb

To the vast majority of people a snow foam with magifoam is a huge improvment of what they usually do. :detailer:

A guy at work was bragging that he'd given his two year old 5hit box Focus a 'good going over' at the week end and it 'came up like new' ... My opinion which I keep to my self was it was filthy and covered in RDS and Swirled to hell !! :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Matt_Nic said:


> It means your'e not really cleaning your car properly.
> 
> You'll probably get about 85% of the dirt off the surface and then when you dry it, *just rub the other 15% around on your paint damaging it.*
> 
> Very lazy way to clean and a very bad way for your finish.


Each to their own, I do it and go straight onto claying.


























Oops, I think I caused a swirl :wall:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Blimmey, does your car even go outside?

I've done the test on mine, foam it, hose it, leave it to dry and I can still see the build up of dirt on there. 

Ps, nice colour and flake - what is it?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't own it anymore, I learned to drive in it along farm tracks (lowers are stonechipped to hell). It's now sold to my sister, I can't afford to insure it since passing my test . 
It's only a punto! Colour is called Orion Gray.

As long as there is a decent wax or sealant on the car, and you spend a good 10 minutes rinsing the dirty will come off. I guess it hugely depends on the power of your PW aswell.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

well, I do only have a low (lowest) end Karcher at the moment. I needed a very small one sadly as storage is an issue at the moment.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I could test it out on my old mans Mondeo actually as I polished out his 15 years of swirls a few months ago. It's still a shed and he'd probably not even notice if I gave him some new ones lol.


----------

